# Why did it take so long?



## a1Jim

That's an impressive review enjoy you saw for years to come


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Hope you enjoy it, sounds like you will be ripping a bunch of stuff just so yoiu can ;-)) I just looked at their website, they have a 7 tooth rip for $225 Long Yankee Green. Seems like a lot for a handsaw, but they do have the finest quality. No wonder everyone went to power tools ;-))


----------



## kiwi1969

Nice. My plastic handled attrocity cuts as straight as a dogs hind leg, i,ll put this one on my dream toolbox list.


----------



## sbryan55

This is a nice review and you have a quality saw. After all it is a Lie-Nielsen product.


----------



## kosta

damn that saw lookes nice


----------



## JimBuchanan

Just curious, it looks like the saw is a 90-60 modified rip. Is that right? Meaning, the back edge of the tooth is 90 degrees and the leading edge is at 60 degrees.

I recently took a class in which we sharpened dovetailing saws - turning them into modified rip saws using the angles above. My saw now cuts straighter and better than ever before. It is extremely aggressive - even with the increased tpi.

I really like the look and potential in the LN.


----------



## Splinterman

Nice quality saw.


----------



## JuniorJoiner

Tommy, I have seen your work, you can't seriously be balking at the price. I am sure your projects sell for much more than that.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice looking handsaw.


----------



## FloridaUFGator

Junior - now that it has been a while what is your current take on this saw. I'm looking to buy and this is certainly on the list. Thanks.


----------



## Karson

Very nice looking saw.


----------



## Kennyg

Have had mine on order for a few weeks. They were waiting on materials to start production, again. just called today and was told they should be available for shipping in a week. Can't wait too get my grubby paws on this saw. Great experiences with L-N products. Yet to be disappointed.


----------

